# Hindenburg: Was Zeppelin technology a threat to the 20th century?



## trismegistus (Sep 14, 2020)

*Background*​Most of the background for the Hindenburg can be found here, I will abridge thusly.





​
Wouldn't be a SH post without at least some reference to a flag with an eagle on it 


> Actual construction of LZ-129 began in the Fall of 1931, but progress lagged due to a severe lack of funds during the Depression. At first, the Nazi Party’s assumption of power in January, 1933 had little effect on the fortunes of the Zeppelin Company, partly due to Air Minister Hermann Göring’s dislike of lighter-than-air flight. But Propaganda Minister Joseph Goebbels was aware of the potential symbolic value of LZ-129 as a showcase for German strength and technology, and in 1934 Goebbels offered Hugo Eckener 2 million marks toward the completion of LZ-129.


So not only did the Hindenburg represent the finest in air travel, it also represented the finest in Nazi propaganda.  They pretty much used it like Goodyear uses their blimp -- at sporting events, rallies, and other events where the Nazis wanted to show off their prowess.


> By the end of 1936, Hindenburg had crossed the Atlantic 34 times, carrying over 3,500 passengers and more than 66,000 pounds of mail and freight, and the ship’s highly successful 1936 season seemed to indicate that regular transatlantic air service had arrived.


So for those that haven't looked much into it, it is clear that the Hindenburg had already established a track record of successful transatlantic flights with no issues.

*A Life of Luxury*​Imagine a world in which luxury travel was not only available to everyone, but was also affordable.  In its day, airship travel was twice as fast as steamship travel and didn't require one to spend days adjusting to the tossing and turning of the ocean.  You could leisurely float ~500-1000ft above the ocean in your transoceanic journey.  Here is a translated except from the Hindenburg welcome brochure:


> You open your suit case and arrange your clothes in the wardrobe. At last, your shaving kit, hair brushes and other articles of toilet are displayed upon the toilet stand. At once, your cabin acquires a homely personal atmosphere. You listen for the roar of the engines, or the fierce rush and vibration of the air, but apart from a distant quiet murmur, everything is tranquil and peaceful. You feel that nothing will disturb your sleep. Your steward appears and explains to you the arrangement of the handles and switches for light, heat, and ventilation. You are shown the bell-push in your cabin which will bring him to your side at any time during the day or night. Before he leaves), he reminds you to leave your shoes outside your cabin door for cleaning. You begin to feel that nothing has been overlooked to ensure your comfort.



​
Nazi regalia aside, sign me up!  Its the first class experience that airplanes can only dream of providing.  But I didn't make this post to oogle at the marvel that is luxurious travel, we need to talk about the design and implementation of airship technology.

*Helium Powered Giants*

​Oh yeah, *slaps hood of Hindenburg* this baby can hold so much helium and coal.

As a matter of fact, according to the writings of Kenneth Price Jr, 1lb of coal could carry one person and their luggage from  Berlin to NYC at the cost of $1/lb!

So not only do airships like the Hindenburg utilize anti-gravity tech (Helium is lighter than air), they are also more fuel efficient than any modern jet airliner or vehicle!


> Each of Hindenburg’s four LOF-6 (DB-602) 16-cylinder engines had an output of 1320 hp @ 1650 RPM (maximum power), and 900 hp @ 1480 RPM.
> 
> The normal cruise setting was 1350 RPM, generating approximately 850 hp, and this setting was usually not adjusted during an ocean crossing.  The engines were started with compressed air, and could be started, stopped, and reversed in flight.
> 
> Using 2:1 reduction gearing, each engine drove a 4-bladed, fixed-pitch, 19.7′ diameter metal-sheathed wooden propeller (created from two 2-bladed props fused together).





> There were plans, never implemented, to add a fifth engine car, containing a Daimler-Benz diesel *adapted to burn hydrogen*.  The proposed installation would have been an experiment to improve the ship’s economy and efficiency by burning hydrogen which would otherwise have been valved.  (Hindenburg valved between 1 and 1-1/2 million cubic feet of hydrogen on an average north Atlantic crossing.)


An engine designed to burn the valved hydrogen?  That's damn near a free energy device, or about as close as you can get when it comes to travel of this scale.

*Did you know:*

One ton of coal has the same thermal energy as 188 gallons of petroleum?
The Hindenburg was capable of flying around the world in 1936 without stopping for fuel?
One modern Airbus carries enough fuel to power the Hindenburg 6 times across the Atlantic?
So its safe, efficient, cheap, luxurious, and well received by the public.  What could possibly go wrong?
*The Horror!*

​
The story of the Hindenburg crash is all that remains of the history of this incredible flying machine.  Let's start with the "official" explanation.



> The Hindenburg disaster at Lakehurst, New Jersey on May 6, 1937 brought an end to the age of the rigid airship.
> 
> The disaster killed 35 persons on the airship, and one member of the ground crew, but miraculously 62 of the 97 passengers and crew survived.
> 
> After more than 30 years of passenger travel on commercial zeppelins — in which tens of thousands of passengers flew over a million miles, on more than 2,000 flights, without a single injury — the era of the passenger airship came to an end in a few fiery minutes.





> Almost 80 years of research and scientific tests support the same conclusion reached by the original German and American accident investigations in 1937: It seems clear that the Hindenburg disaster was caused by an electrostatic discharge (i.e., a spark) that ignited leaking hydrogen.
> 
> The spark was most likely caused by a difference in electric potential between the airship and the surrounding air: The airship was approximately 60 meters (about 200 feet) above the airfield in an electrically charged atmosphere, but the ship’s metal framework was grounded by its landing line; the difference in electric potential likely caused a spark to jump from the ship’s fabric covering (which had the ability to hold a charge) to the ship’s framework (which was grounded through the landing line). A somewhat less likely but still plausible theory attributes the spark to coronal discharge, more commonly known as St. Elmo’s Fire.


And that was the last time anyone ever saw commercial airship travel.  No, seriously.  It was over after this, after hundreds of successful flights and a track record for safety (pretty amazing that anyone survived that crash, they were clearly designed with safety in mind) airship travel was, on the whole, removed from the public.

The following section is the high octane speculation and ruminations on stolen history that I created this post for.

*Oil Barons: Mucking thing up for everyone, all the time*​You can't really get very far into topics like these without inevitably hitting the brick wall that is Oil Interests of the 19th and 20th Century.  These are your Rockefellers, Standard Oil, etc.  Others have been blamed for the conspiracy to destroy the Hindenburg - - even the FBI investigated the matter and speculated that the plot was designed by anti-fascist Communists (full disclosure: I only skimmed the FOIA report linked above, perhaps someone braver than I could dive deeper and find some gems in there, as I didn't see much).  However when it comes to events like this, one must always ask: _Qui Bono_?

If you've made it this far in this post, you could see how a technology like the Hindenburg threatens the petroleum oligopoly of the day.  Moreover, there was a symbolic issue here - - the Hindenburg was the crown jewel of the Nazi party which to some was not exactly kosher.  It is hardly a secret that many businessman of the day had deals with Nazis just as soon as anyone else, but this threat was on a different level because it represented a potential end to the Oil Oligarchy.

Isn't it a bit curious that right after the Titanic and Hindenburg disasters you have a concerted effort to standardize transportation to running off petroleum almost exclusively?  And that standard has neither changed nor evolved in over 100 years?

Kenneth Price brings up some questions that I ask anyone who is going to do further research on the topic to look into and see if you can answer for yourself:

_Why was the public never shown one single photographic picture that showed the beginning of *Hindenburg‘s* fire even though there were 22 professional photographers at the event to film her docking?_

_Why were there so many photographers there to film the *Hindenburg's *arrival into Lakehurst, Va. when she had already completed 34 successful transatlantic crossings the prior year?    _

_Why was a “static spark ” theory selected as *Hindenburg’s* nemesis when there was no evidence to support the occurrence of a static spark in the first place since it had never occurred in the four previous decades of flying hydrogen-filled zeppelins?   _

_Why did all nations stop building rigid airships after the burning of the *Hindenburg* when she and Graf Zeppelin had clearly demonstrated an effective form of anti-gravity resulting in extreme fuel efficiency?    _

_Why does *hydrogen* continue to be shunned as a gas that is flammable when modern airliners and passenger cars continue to carry a fuel that is not only volatile but even more dangerous? _

*Postscript*​I am totally open to this topic weaving towards the direction of this discussion towards "rediscovered" technology.  While I didn't necessarily find a ton of evidence to support the model that airship tech was the stolen product of a past civilization, that doesn't mean its not out there.  I highly recommend checking out the work of Kenneth M. Price, as his research is responsible for this post today.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Hindenburg: Was Zeppelin technology a threat to the 20th century?


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 21, 2020)

Walter Bosley has an excellent book series on antigravity airships and Charles AA Dellshau.
"Empire of the wheel."


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRpE3ufeZqw_


----------



## Fanna (Sep 22, 2020)

eyy, first post.  of course, it had to be on airships.

it does seem apparent that the technology and even the history of flight itself were modified to meet the goals of a higher authority, as the OP implies.  however, oiligarchs could have just used oil instead of coal if it were as simple as money and control.  to me, this is clearly societal-scale technological suppression/conversion.  I mean how many 'accidents' does it take? especially explosions. 'hydrogen' implodes, doesn't it?

I say 'conversion' because many jets are also 'lighter than air' vehicles that don't even carry fuel.  some fighter craft were essentially compressed air wind-up toys.  the 'tech' we are shown via academia and media are cum-tsunamis of lies erupting from the mouths of our controllers. Vimana, bell-craft, resonance, project Loon, there are so many ways to fly...

And many reasons to.  what about a simple balloon or kite flying a grounded metal wire high up into the sky?  oh yeah, benjamin franklin was a boob who invited a lightning bolt into his house on a stormy day with a kite/key combo, right??  whether or not that story is a lie for education or a truth for embarrassment, what happens when you do this on a NOT-stormy day?  even in feynman's physics, we can find atmospheric electricity. go back just a little more and you'll find it.  go back all the way to 'greece' and it's there too.  

Disclaimer: stringing a kite/key up to heaven in electrostatic fashion in the modern day is like putting a giant target on your property.

I will discuss more on this topic in due time.  believe it or not, a good deal of tesla's patents seem like they were tailor-made to be combined into an airship.  and apparently the patents section is mine now, so see y'all nerds soon.


----------



## Wee Warrior (Sep 22, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Walter Bosley has an excellent book series on antigravity airships and Charles AA Dellshau.
> "Empire of the wheel."
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRpE3ufeZqw_


Thanks for the video, I've found Bosley's work quite intriguing, look forward to listening to the interview.

I've totally convinced myself that we have been deliberately denied lighter-than-air and/or anti-gravity travel options. While researching my Up, Up and Away blog it became obvious that the same manipulators who shut down the antiqui-tech buildings, the star fort driven aqua-tech and the street trolley network also systematically eradicated an aerial public transportation system.

They did this while proclaiming that their clumsy oil, gas and coal power systems were the pinnacle of human ingenuity and successfully conned the public to accepting their metered tech to create profits and force everyone onto a grid that can easily be disabled.

We have been duped big time.


----------



## DanFromMN (Sep 27, 2020)

This is a very interesting topic.  I was shown this video that says a bunch of the same stuff.  

It also alleges that old photography has the skies photoshopped out to hide the massive use of these flying machines.  


_View: https://youtu.be/1wka6HG0E2Q_


----------



## Dalassio (Oct 2, 2020)

This a rare image of a docking station. Passengers would climb up the stairs inside the tower and board. 
Most probably using antique technology ( Tartarian / Atlantean).


----------



## Silent Bob (Oct 2, 2020)

I have seen enough to convince me that airships were once a widely used international form of transport. It nicely answers many of the questions we have asked on this forum, about all the old photos having vanilla skies, the high roofs on railway stations and all the crystal palaces (hangars) , and the cupolas on the top of all the old buildings as docking points.

Campbell from Autodidactic recently made two excellent videos on the subject,  he has the photo from the above post in there at around 19mins. It turns out the top of the Empire State building was specifically designed as an airship terminal for cross continental travel. An added bonus is the flying train at the end in Germany, great video!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK4rsoPdQWM_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIRqK4_RjcU_


----------



## Silent Bob (Oct 9, 2020)

These two videos just popped up on my recomended feed on you tube, the first one is a beauty! - did we ever stop using and developing this technology?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNAzkAuXsJg_


from the comments section for this video:

                      Clogmonger                   1 month ago 

    Old World Tech no doubt. We've truly forgotten where we come from.

                      GGG 6                   1 month ago 

    Clogmonger  Tartarian,


    I see airship docking stations in every country.... Starting with the Eiffel tower.


                      Rebecca Ringler                   1 week ago 

    This has all been taken away from us. Hindenburg was a created disaster to take this away.

This next video also shows that we continue to develop this tech


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-0aYicv26M_


	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020

All of this reminds me of a story I stumbled across years ago about Helium, which would of course be crucial to any future involving air ships!

This time line starts the story off nicely:

*Helium timeline*

*1868: * Helium first observed with a spectroscope during a total solar eclipse by French astronomer Jules Janssen.
*1920: * The federal government started extracting helium in regions of Texas, Oklahoma and Kansas, motivated by an interest in lifting power for military dirigibles and balloons.
*1925: * Congress passed the Helium Act of 1925, authorizing the Bureau of Mines to build extraction plants as a way to stockpile helium.
*1960: * The Helium Conservation Act of 1960 mandated a 425-mile crude helium pipeline that runs from Texas to Kansas and connects to a number of natural gas plants.
*1996: * The Helium Privatization Act of 1996 approved by Congress directed the government to start to liquidate the helium reserve assets in 2005 and sell its stockpile by 2015.
*2013: * The Helium Stewardship Act of 2013 established a new deadline for the end of the federal program and mandated that helium sales be conducted in a series of auctions to private industry by Sept. 30, 2021.

So, we can see that for some reason, in 1996, the US govenrment became desperate to sell their helium as quickly and cheaply as possible. They then stepped up this effort in 2013 to be fully rid of it all by 2021..... The result?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/...ng-out-of-helium-and-what-we-can-do-about-it/
*Yes we are running out. Everyone uses products of the many industries that require helium, and there is no way to cheaply make more.

Many people do not realize that helium is a non-renewable resource. It is made on earth via nuclear decay of uranium, and it is recovered from mines. Once it is released into the atmosphere it becomes uneconomical to recapture it, and eventually atmospheric helium will*_* escape earth altogether because it is so light.*_

I remember thinking when I first came across this story, why would they want to get rid of all the helium reserves? I recall one story quoting one of the US officials in charge of the reserve saying something along the lines of 'I want all the damn stuff gone!' as if it its very existance was causing him problems. Interesting. Now with the whole airships cover up, this is making a lot more sense!

In fact, I think I just found the original article I read back in 2010!

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/why-the-world-is-running-out-of-helium-2059357.html*
"In 1996, the US Congress decided to sell off the strategic reserve and the consequence was that the market was swelled with cheap helium because its price was not determined by the market. The motivation was to sell it all by 2015," Professor Richardson said. The basic problem is that helium is too cheap. The Earth is 4.7 billion years old and it has taken that long to accumulate our helium reserves, which we will dissipate in about 100 years. One generation does not have the right to determine availability for ever."*

and this bit is interesting, NASA playing its part in wasting the Helium reserves more than anyone
*
Professor Richardson believes the price for helium should rise by between 20- and 50-fold to make recycling more worthwhile. Nasa, for instance, makes no attempt to recycle the helium used to clean is rocket fuel tanks, one of the single biggest uses of the gas. *


----------



## Silent Bob (Oct 11, 2020)

A quick video here on flying aircraft carriers, looks like it was definitely a thing!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNOusZLO7y4&ab_channel=NotExactlyNormal_


Also a good find from John Levi once again, he found this video of salt lake city pictures one of which shows the dome at the back of the Mormon temple with the words 'Salt lake Airport' written on it!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AYLXwbrBEw&ab_channel=IRSMEDIA_


Here is that same dome today - Airport and Hotel?


----------



## Starman (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks Silent Bob for this video that has some b&w footage I haven't seen before.  Most of the blimps seemed awfully primitive, though the rigid airships appeared to be a big step up.  If these ships were once in much greater use than history tells us, I am guessing they were probably equally primitive.  People still need to make a skin of fabric to hold the helium or hydrogen.  Did the old world have the kind of technology to make voluminous skins?  Out of what material?  It doesn't appear they were into petroleum based products that we depend on today.

Anyways, I've pulled back on the fantasy that there were all kind of sophisticated dirigibles back in the day.   However, I do think there were lots of blimps or balloons in the air and they were necessarily primitive, according to today's standards.  They were of the same class of travel as slow boat rides in the canals.  They were used to map out the earth and guide construction, for amusement and for travel.  Surely they had some energy technoIogy that helped propel them.  Airships must have had a great appeal in being able to view all the stunning gridwork and geometric layouts the old world created, looking down on an earth motherboard.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNOusZLO7y4&ab_channel=NotExactlyNormal_


----------



## Spearhead (Oct 17, 2020)

Miles Mathis had a paper recently about Hindenburg, in which he concluded that its explosion was faked. He does make a lot of sense there. The photos do indeed look fake, as do the stories of survivors. But it is his paper on Lindbergh's faked flight that is really excellent IMO. His point about Spirit of St Louis not having a windshield is alone quite a gem. So it looks like both events were faked to promote the aviation based on internal combustion engine, rather than on other things, for the benefit of the oil industry. The airship needed to be buried and the airplane promoted.

http://mileswmathis.com/hind.pdfhttp://mileswmathis.com/lindy.pdf


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 18, 2020)

Hindenburg (they say here) in Rio de Janeiro, then he went to New York and the "accident" happened.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz34KTSCnWM_


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 18, 2020)

Airships are subject to violent weather and maneuver horribly.
I think (I hope) basic antigravity propulsion will soon be implemented in the next 20 years slowly,  thus no more helium and jet engines.
Ill bet the farm the US military laughs every time they see. the Goodyear blimp. Good vehicle for advertising though.


----------



## mudfarts (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you! I finally read this thread and am very glad I spend the time to do so. This was a very enjoyable post to read. 

Isn't it incredible that so much of our modern history has been suppressed due to greed and control? As I was reading this, I was thinking of this exact thing just before reading the following paragraph:

"Isn't it a bit curious that right after the Titanic and Hindenburg disasters you have a concerted effort to standardize transportation to running off petroleum almost exclusively? And that standard has neither changed nor evolved in over 100 years?"

Thanks again for this gem of a thread and keep up the insightful perspectives and well thought out and organized thoughts.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Nov 9, 2020)

Standardized transportation fuel is not a bad thing because you get to run your machine anywhere in the world, whether that be a flying or boating or driving one. Ethanol or bio-diesel are great, except when acres of fields are planted with ethanol-preferred crops instead of food. The other alternatives run on oil-derived products. Teleporting would have been best. But if they’ve figured that out, they’re keeping it to themselves.


----------



## codis (Nov 9, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Airships are subject to violent weather and maneuver horribly.


Exactly the point.
For the same freight capacity of a plane, they have at least 10 times the exposed surface area.
They become basically unmaneuverable in higher winds, and a target for lightnings.
Not everything in this world is a conspiracy. Sometimes it's just economics and common sense.


JWW427 said:


> Ill bet the farm the US military laughs every time they see. the Goodyear blimp. Good vehicle for advertising though.


I've seen them regularly near the Lake Bodensee (the Dornier headquarter), doing tourist flightseeing in nice weather conditions.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2020

To dwell a bit more on the engineering point of view, airships are the reasonable combination of the Montgolfier's balloons and the combustion engine.
However, not any combination of technologies makes sense, or proves profitable.
In the 18th century, carriages with sails were popular in Holland, especially in streets near the coast.
And about 100 years later, other inventors tried to combine the carriage with the steam engine, which proved so successful for railways.
Both are merely cuiosities nowadays.


----------



## Sasyexa (Jan 22, 2021)

The US had embargoed helium export to Germany, so they had to make it run on hydrogen.


----------



## Justtheg (Jan 18, 2022)

Does anyone know of a resource detailing how one would go about navigating an airship across continents? 

I have looked and have not found anything really.


----------



## ScionofLiberty (Jan 21, 2022)

*The Hindenburg Hydrogen Fire: Fatal Flaws in the Addison Bain
Incendiary-Paint Theory*
by
_A. J. Dessler_
Lunar and Planetary Laboratory
University of Arizona
Tucson AZ 85721


----------



## alltheleaves (Jan 22, 2022)

Justtheg said:


> Does anyone know of a resource detailing how one would go about navigating an airship across continents?
> 
> I have looked and have not found anything really.


https://www.google.com/m?q=airship+navigation+manuals

Also.

Perhaps there are answers in Charles Dellschau and the Sonora Airships...

Library Genesis: James Brett, Thomas McEvilley, Tracy Baker-White, Roger Cardinal, Tom D. Crouch, Barbara Safarova, Randall Morris - Charles A.A. Dellschau, 1830–1923


----------



## Akanah (Jan 22, 2022)

It has also become clear to me that the Hindenburg would not have had to burn due to the escape of hydrogen gas alone, because the required ignition temperature would have been missing. Wet weather at that time would have made it even more impossible. But I refer to the book Physics of the Plasma Universe : Peratt, Anthony L. L.: Amazon.de: Bücher from Anthony L. Peratt which describes well the behavior of free hydrogen near electric fields. Especially if it had been quite thundery at that time, the free hydrogen could have turned into a plasma which after some time would have generated enough heat by itself for an explosion.


----------



## WITT (Jan 22, 2022)

They made a movie about this when I was a kid. I want to say in the 70s. It worked on me back then, to hell with an airship. Little did I know there was 35 36 successful flights. Ahhh those dam movies.


----------



## Prolix (Apr 26, 2022)

A map from the Hindenburg's lounge, getting some traction under "Why is South America, North America and Africa completely flooded in this map?"


----------



## iseidon (Apr 26, 2022)

Here you can see the eastern hemisphere.


----------



## Prolix (Apr 26, 2022)

KD has messaged me that it looks like it's been regraded.  Here's an untampered with image:




The regraded one seems to be in wider circulation, showing up in reference to the likes of Smithsonian Magazine and Business Insider.


----------

